# Happy new year - no Zune today



## chevy (Dec 31, 2008)

Microsoft decided that the Zune was so ugly it should not survive 2008. Therefore it was decided to shut down this "thing". 
Zune shutdown on engadget


----------



## Satcomer (Dec 31, 2008)

So much for subscription.


----------



## fryke (Dec 31, 2008)

Hm. Zune users stuck on this screen: The iPod welcomes you back gladly. Just go to an Apple reseller or Apple store and get an iPod nano/touch/classic, whichever you prefer.


----------



## Satcomer (Jan 22, 2009)

I just started thinking if any programer that works for Microsoft knows about time. Think about it they created the hoopla of Y2K and now they screwup a leap year, think about very hard. I am trying not to create a flame war but something is definitely messed up in the programming portion in Redmond if they can't understand time.


----------



## icemanjc (Jan 22, 2009)

Did they ever fix the problem?


----------



## Satcomer (Jan 23, 2009)

icemanjc said:


> Did they ever fix the problem?



Nope the just wait for the Clock to go to January 1st to let it fix itself. They blamed it on hardware but that explanation seems really flimsy to me.


----------

